# Using Waze on Android phone with Lyft



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of the google nav system on my samsung S5 so I use waze instead. My mentor and I could not figure out how to change the setting to waze. He showed me it was easy to do on his iPhone but no luck with my android. Anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Easy.. 

Menu (top left 3 dashes) button

Settings

Navigation. 

Waze


----------



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks! That option was not available until I was approved. It's working great. Thanks again!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I have been having problems with Waze for the last week. It randomly stops showing streets and says "proceed to highlighted route".

If no one else is experiencing this, it must be something environmental with my phone.. .just wanted to check


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm noticing the same issues with waze as of late along with an annoying lag and the occasional freeze up. Shouldn't be having issues on a galaxy s4.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

bscott said:


> I'm noticing the same issues with waze as of late along with an annoying lag and the occasional freeze up. Shouldn't be having issues on a galaxy s4.


Thanks for the info
#waze


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

**** Waze. Just use Google Maps. It has Waze data integrated.

Waze blows my mind. Everyone agrees that ****ing with your phone while driving is a bad thing, yet is the base function of Waze.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> **** Waze. Just use Google Maps. It has Waze data integrated.
> 
> Waze blows my mind. Everyone agrees that ****ing with your phone while driving is a bad thing, yet is the base function of Waze.


Google maps is slow on my phone.
I rarely use GPS anyway. The build in Uber GPS works better for me once I get close to the pickup. I can see the building they're in accurately, most of the time. I will say, it's usually X rides that are inaccurate.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Google maps is slow on my phone.
> I rarely use GPS anyway. The build in Uber GPS works better for me once I get close to the pickup. I can see the building they're in accurately, most of the time. I will say, it's usually X rides that are inaccurate.


Your phone is?


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I use waze about 80% of the time. Some of Waze's features like traffic are integrated into google. (Google owns waze for those who don't know.) I definitely prefer it for cop locations, but I only worry about that when I'm driving on my own. Maps is definitely better when searching for a POI. 

Having said all that, Waze has been fine for me. (Rooted Galaxy S3 with an old android OS)


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I used Google 100% of the time. Never an issue.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

I switched lyft over to Google maps and kept uber on waze for now. Should know which one I prefer soon enough


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Your phone is?


Samsung Mega2


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

Waze dropped signal on me twice on the way pick up pax recently... I'm sticking to google maps


----------



## McGriddleShake (Jun 3, 2015)

Waze is much faster on my Samsung Galaxy S3 (running Cyanogenmod 10). I switched from Google maps for it being so slow to load the destinations/locations on my phone and lagging hard.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

bscott said:


> I switched lyft over to Google maps and kept uber on waze for now. Should know which one I prefer soon enough


Great idea. Google maps has really been bad on my phone. I know I got bad ratings on at least one trip because I kept looking at my phone because of Google maps screwing up.

LG G3


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

uberski said:


> Waze dropped signal on me twice on the way pick up pax recently... I'm sticking to google maps


I have found the same thing. At first, I thought there might be a software issue as it only happened when running both Lyft and Uber, but then, while running Lyft only, I lost signal. My solution has been to turn my GPS off and then back on during trip, and for some reason, my GPS will lock on signal. I then had the idea of switching to Google Maps and doggonit if I didn't lose signal too. So, I am left thinking it may very well be my phone (ZTE ZMax). Anew phone is out of the question right now so, I'll just use my GPS button to 'reset' my GPS when it does lock up.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Having same issues with waze on galaxy s4 so tried google maps but it's not great in traffic jams which is kind of key. Went back to waze but it continues to freeze on occasion


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

WAY to much info and noises on waze. Will try again.


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

I use waze only while driving to my spot now, and I think its a programing issue really. I hopped on the freeway app was working fine then it dropped signal. I have an LG Tribute, not the latest an greatest but a solid little phone. Google maps has not let me down. I do like waze for the traffic updates and such


----------



## KLAXAN (May 9, 2015)

I use the ZTE ZMAX from metro and navigate with WAZE on Lyft and Google Maps on Sidecar. Waze has been lagging on some street names and just says, "turn left in 1000 feet." good thing I can see where it says and I know some streets. On sidecar waze doesn't work at all. I use the LG Leon LTE and I can't get waze to work for sidecar. I'm kind of liking Google maps more even though it's 3x slower to upload than waze. But all in all, I use both waze for Lyft and Google maps for Sidecar.


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

Klaxan how is the ZTE ZMAX? I was thinking about getting one or lg Leon


----------



## KLAXAN (May 9, 2015)

MJ Khan said:


> Klaxan how is the ZTE ZMAX? I was thinking about getting one or lg Leon


It's amazing. For me it's not another annoying oversized phone. It's the perfect size for the job. Specially with the privacy protector you are the only one viewing everything. I honestly recommend it rather than the Leon. But again that's a personal opinion. I give it a 10 for getting the job done.


----------

